# Mark Cuban



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

You know its bad when Mav fans hate him. This organization is going to pot. the advice i have to give is trade Dirk for KG. ( yes the ****ing MVP, who doesnt deserve it, yea thats right Steve Nash, Tim Duncan and Kobe Bryant are 10 times better than Dirk and i even hate the spurs so you know its bad).


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We don't hate him at all, we just don't agree with everything he says and that's a normal thing to do.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The point of this thread is so that a jealous fan from a bottom dwelling team within a lesser conference with nothing better to do can throw rocks at an owner who's willing be a fan as well as a proprietor of NBA stock.

Am I close? :|


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

xray said:


> The point of this thread is so that a jealous fan from a bottom dwelling team within a lesser conference with nothing better to do can throw rocks at an owner who's willing be a fan as well as a proprietor of NBA stock.
> 
> Am I close? :|



Im a big fan of Boston and Phoenix. boston is my favorite team, but i lived in phoenix and grew to love them also.( which btw even despite the record and ''MVP'' the suns are still better )

the spurs and suns are the teams that i feel are truly better. the golden state warriors cheated the system but it was good to see the cocky mavs get bumped ( yes, just like phoenix in 05 )


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

TheTruth34 said:


> Im a big fan of Boston and Phoenix. boston is my favorite team, but i lived in phoenix and grew to love them also.( which btw even despite the record and ''MVP'' the suns are still better )
> 
> the spurs and suns are the teams that i feel are truly better. the golden state warriors cheated the system but it was good to see the cocky mavs get bumped ( yes, just like phoenix in 05 )


I salute you and anyone else who stands up for their team(s), rain or shine. Realize that we're doing the same - we didn't choose Cuban, he chose "us", and that we can't fire him. 

I believe that all of the fans of professional sports should get behind their teams. In a case like the Sonics are facing, it's extremely hard to get behind Bennett, but screaming will only hasten his retreat. It's the same with someone like Cuban. If we support his team, he'll be more willing to try to put a winner on the court.

Everybody wants a winner. :|


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

TheTruth34 said:


> You know its bad when Mav fans hate him. This organization is going to pot. the advice i have to give is trade Dirk for KG. ( yes the ****ing MVP, who doesnt deserve it, yea thats right Steve Nash, Tim Duncan and Kobe Bryant are 10 times better than Dirk and i even hate the spurs so you know its bad).



LOL, says the guy who said the Mavs are "Overrated Cheaters"


Get out of here *******


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

We dont hate Cuban.. or at least I dont. I think his actions as an owner can be a little rash at times, and his verbal actions can be extreme, but other than that, hes a great owner. He makes his opinion known and stands up for his team. If I were an NBA player, I would want an owner looking out for my team. He turned the organization 180 degrees and has expanded the fan base world wide. Cuban is the reason why the fans are actively involved in the organization. So, if you think he hasnt done anything for the organization and has the team 'going to the pot', you might want to think again.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> We dont hate Cuban.. or at least I dont. I think his actions as an owner can be a little rash at times, and his verbal actions can be extreme, but other than that, hes a great owner. He makes his opinion known and stands up for his team. If I were an NBA player, I would want an owner looking out for my team. He turned the organization 180 degrees and has expanded the fan base world wide. Cuban is the reason why the fans are actively involved in the organization. So, if you think he hasnt done anything for the organization and has the team 'going to the pot', you might want to think again.


:clap2:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Like anything in life, you have to take the good with the bad, and the case of Mark as the Mavs owner is no different. I understand that it has to be very painful to support the Celtics, but we can go without these immature threads in the Mav forum.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Like anything in life, you have to take the good with the bad, and the case of Mark as the Mavs owner is no different. I understand that it has to be very painful to support the Celtics, but we can go without these immature threads in the Mav forum.


Are you suggesting a nuke? Do we have a second?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

xray said:


> Are you suggesting a nuke? Do we have a second?


I like a Mod that can read between the lines.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I like a Mod that can read between the lines.


Whew.... as long as you are not talking about ME!

lol...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow... a subtle response from bray.


----------

